# And you thought it was just a Toyota commerical



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Dakota Johnson?s ?SNL? ISIS spoof stirs outrage online

:anim_lol:


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Hah. SNL has been 'senseless' for decades; so what's new?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

NBC does it again.
GW


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

way to far should read the stories from the women who escaped ISIS.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

It's OK - Scott Walker has the answer :



> Walker Vows to Destroy ISIS's Teachers
> WASHINGTON - In an appearance on "Fox News Sunday," Wisconsin Governor Scott Walker expanded on his comment that battling his state's teachers' union had prepared him to fight the terrorist group ISIS, telling host Chris Wallace, "All I meant was, if you want to eliminate ISIS, the first thing you must do is get rid of their teachers."
> 
> Expanding on that remark, Walker said, "Chris, we must identify the people who are teaching ISIS their tactics - in other words, their teachers - and eliminate them. I did that in Wisconsin and I can do it in Iraq and Syria."
> ...


And you think Obama's nuts....


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

America is going bonkers........ It is just humor(be it sick in some minds)......... There are so many major issues(real) in America....... The people that complain about this and things such as this need to bring to light how the President, congress and the Supreme Court are tearing away what America is all about.......

Seems we the people are not allowed to make light of anything anymore.........


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> America is going bonkers........ It is just humor(be it sick in some minds)......... There are so many major issues(real) in America....... The people that complain about this and things such as this need to bring to light how the President, congress and the Supreme Court are tearing away what America is all about.......
> 
> Seems we the people are not allowed to make light of anything anymore.........


Exactly, precisely, and Yes! The ability to laugh at oneself is not only a Good Thing, it is necessary to bring balance in all sorts of ways. if we are not allowed to laugh at ourselves then we laugh at others... That is not kind..


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

To me it would be like saying I am just going to Germany to be a camp guard in 1944.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> To me it would be like saying I am just going to Germany to be a camp guard in 1944.


I can see that side of it, too.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I just saw the skit. On the ABC evening news, of all places.
I thought that it was funny. In bad taste, but funny.

I think that it might've been funnier if the ISIS (ISIL?) angle had been left unstated.
The girl-character didn't need to mention it: The black flag, the "Death to America," and the armed pickup would've been enough.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Yup! Sometimes things are funnier if you have to think.


----------

